# 03 Bianchi XL Carbon..any info



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i'm looking at this frameset now but cant find any info on it. I checked on the Bianchi site but only find an '04 model. Do any of you ride one? Do you guys like the ride? Anything good or bad? thanks!!

Carlos


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

los318 said:


> i'm looking at this frameset now but cant find any info on it. I checked on the Bianchi site but only find an '04 model. Do any of you ride one? Do you guys like the ride? Anything good or bad? thanks!!
> 
> Carlos


http://gianni.bianchiusa.com/2003/site/bikes/39_Carbon_Chorus.html

TF


----------

